# Interface para brazo robotico Steren K-680



## MIX (Oct 14, 2009)

q tal saludos

recientemente adquiri el kit de brazo robotico de steren u owi( es el mismo) y me entraron ganas de aprender la forma de manipular este brazo:

tiene 5 motores DC y un led

me gustaria que me ayudaran a encontrar una interface para controlarlos por computadora y el led no importa tanto pero bueno...

de preferencia que sea USB(creo que hay una que es para puerto paralelo pero mi PC ya no tiene)

gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 14, 2009)

Busca en el foro de microcontroladores un tema llamado "Control de dispositivos por USB", solo te aviso que no es facil, necesitas mucha programacion

Lo mas adecuado para comenzar seria un control por puerto paralelo o serial usando un convertidor USB-paralelo o USB Serial, esos temas ya se han discutido infinidad de veces en el foro....


----------



## MIX (Oct 14, 2009)

Gracias lo investigaré.


----------



## ralego2003 (Nov 6, 2009)

Que tal amigo yo compre el mismo brazo para experimentar un poco y logre controlarlo por la PC de forma inalámbrica usando radio frecuencia que tenia un alcance de hasta 100 metros en en exteriores, finalmente lo deje funcionando de forma automática utilizando visión artificial si le aventabas una pelota la levantaba y la depositaba en una canasta, esto lo realice utilizando microcontroladores!! El led se enciende únicamente cuando no existe luz ya que utilice un fotodiodo!!

Este brazo me gusto mucho sin embargo la desventaja que tiene es que le falta un motor para girar la pinza!!

Cualquier duda estamos para ayudarte!!!


----------



## MIX (Nov 9, 2009)

bueno me gustaria saber más de como lo controlaste por computadora

saludos

gracias


----------



## ralego2003 (Nov 9, 2009)

Que tal MIX te comento que yo lo realice utilizando microcontroladores, si no tienes conocimiento alguno de ellos se te hará muy complicado realizarlo, sin embargo existe una forma muy fácil de hacerlo y sin microcontroladores.

Mediante el puerto paralelo puedes manipular fácilmente los motores, te recomiendo que empieces con este tutorial de como encender leds por este puerto.

http://cyberexplorador.wordpress.co...-apagado-de-leds-mediante-el-puerto-paralelo/

En caso de que sepas sobre mirocontroladores hasmelo saber y cambiamos de tecnica!!
Saludos!!!


----------



## MIX (Nov 10, 2009)

q tal saludos pues en realidad no se de microcontroladores pero igual me gustaria saber


gracias por la información, ahora solo tengo que buscar un adaptador para el puerto paralelo por que mi compu no tiene

tambien buscaré los componentes para comenzar.

entre antes mejor


----------



## daos (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola que tal!!!  Ralego me intereza mucho saber de como controlaste el brazo con tu pc
yo utilizo micros, y eh utilizado los modulos LAIPAC de RF, puedes ayudarme con mi brazo ? o puedes pasarme diagramas y programas?

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 16, 2010)

La verdad yo tengo por proyecto controlar un brazo robótico pero hasta ahora no he encontrado planos convicentes de como armarme uno ...:S por lo de la programación para el control por USB no es algo sumamente complejo pero requiere bastante lectura ...yo ahora me he puesto a programar muchos ejemplos para desarrollo de control en VB.net y VC# 2008 pero me es medio complejo ya que el código del mismo es extenso para estudiarlo..

En fin en mi hilo de programación : Control de dispositivos por USB, muestro toda la programación necesaria para lo que querés hacer.

Un saludo !


----------



## Meta (Jul 26, 2010)

ralego2003 dijo:


> Que tal MIX te comento que yo lo realice utilizando microcontroladores, si no tienes conocimiento alguno de ellos se te hará muy complicado realizarlo, sin embargo existe una forma muy fácil de hacerlo y sin microcontroladores.
> 
> Mediante el puerto paralelo puedes manipular fácilmente los motores, te recomiendo que empieces con este tutorial de como encender leds por este puerto.
> 
> ...



También publiqué el manual del puerto paralelo aquí.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rto-paralelo-lpt-visual-studio-express-40642/

Saludo.


----------

